# Elm Duck call



## crolf (May 28, 2006)

Ths my 2nd duck call. I used Elm for the wood.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

That is a nice call. The elm looks really nice. I turn a lot of elm and really like it.


----------



## crolf (May 28, 2006)

Thanks. This was a tree that blew down in my yard last year. This was my first time to use elm and was surprised at the hardness of the wood. These are plentiful in my neck of the woods.


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

Very nice work, Charles.

Elm sounds like a very good woodworking wood.
I am surprised Elm is available anywhere; first there was Elm Yellows disease, then about 10 to 15 years later Dutch Elm disease that wiped out all the elm in my necks of the woods.

I do hope elm continues to grow; perhaps we can repopulate the afflicted areas.


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Elm is a great wood, with limited availability in some areas. It is not only hard, but very tough. Interestingly it has long been considered the best wood to use for making chair rockers - steam bent properly, it will hold its shape forever. 
Many years ago I was offering my help to an elderly couple that lived across the street. I would go-over and rake or bring-in firewood or cut their grass or whatever they could no longer do. One day, the old man walked-over to my house and inquired if I would split some firewood for him. I assured him it would be no problem and I would be right-over to do the work. He was grinning when I said I would be glad to help - and his grin wasn't just for me doing the work. The wood was Elm - about 18" diameter logs and freshly cut. Normally a pickup truck load of oak or hickory would take a couple of hours, or 3 at the most, but I spent several hours working on the first log! I had every wedge in my neighborhood buried into that stinking log! Then, I knew why he had grinned! *OPG3*


----------



## crolf (May 28, 2006)

I had a neighbor one time ask me if I wanted some free firewood already cut, just needed splitting. I told yea I will take it. I came a few days later and there was a pick load of elm. I knew I couldn't split so I ended up burning most of it whole in my shop stove(some of the sticks were 10 to 12 inches round). i asked him about it later and he said he cut it sell, but split it either. He didn't have much knowledge about wood.


----------

